# alright boys about time someone started a competition with..



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

air rifles thats right folks hears the deal... shoot most squirrels you can kill with an air rifle in 2 months. Any ages are allowed and hear where I live you can shoot red squirrles all year around so im good hear... for those of you who cant shoot them all year around im sorry for the peopel who only have a certain month and seasons maybe ill have one in your month. But hears the deal... person must post the specs of gun and pics of prey they shot. Im trusting all of you be honest and this contest will start tomrwow 11/13 and it will run until december 14. Winner revieves a avatar of "BEST SQUIRREL HUNTER 2005" I will keep a tally. So Good Luck and put those furry little suckers in your sights.


----------



## Camo (Oct 28, 2005)

Im in :beer:


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

alright cool i set up some seed piles and im getting ready for an all dayer tomorow... Ive got a benjamin/sheridan air rifle capable of kills out to 50 yards with premier pointed pellets its a nice set up. I want a scope but in stores I cant seem to find scope mounts


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

rm422 ware are you, I say the rookie wins with 5 kills.


----------



## RM422 (Jan 20, 2005)

Alright count me in. But I probably wont win because i have demolished the squirrel population where i live. But I will try my best. Lets make the competition longer because I shoot squirrels all year anyway. Make it say to the last day in january or sometime in february. That way we have a longer period to really nail them suckers.


----------



## RM422 (Jan 20, 2005)

Also to make it a bit more interesting lets throw in slingshots too.


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

RM422 said:


> Also to make it a bit more interesting lets throw in slingshots too.


 :withstupid: uke:

And once again RM422 with his imhumane ideas/actions :******: do i even have to explain myself again here? slingshots will not kill a squirel humanely it will criple it
damnit people these days are cruel and inconsiderate to animals people like rm422 is the reason PETA exists
~John M


----------



## RM422 (Jan 20, 2005)

And heres Johny!!! Once again with no intelligence what so ever. If you can't kill a squirrel with a slingshot then you must really suck!! You shouldn't even be hunting. First you say that a 760 wont kill a squirrel humanely which it will by the way, Next your gonna say that a 30-06 can't humanely kill a deer out to 100 yards. Oh man are you making me laugh!!


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

Ya good idea I am extending it to the third week in february... and everyone have a happy thanksgiving


----------



## RM422 (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks for extending it. I have only seen 3 squirrels come through the back since january. Because around where I am me and the neighbours have done some serious damage to the squirrel population. So I will shoot what I can if I see any if not good luck to ya'll. I should get ateast 5 or 6 if the neighbours hire me for pest control again. If they do out comes my .22 break barrel.


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

Alright ya...since ive started shooting them in my backyard and the 35 acres i own... in 2 years ive shot over 100. So i really dinged them... for christmas im getting a crossman pumpmaster with a 3 X 7 scope. I will have to take some pics when i get it. Its in my garage... But i gotta wiat till christmas to get it... its really accurate and when i was younger i didnt understand that when they meant 10 pumps they meant 10 pumps... i used to pump it up 30-40 times and blast them suckers. But ya its a really accurate gun... im also getting a BIG handgun in .177 caliber all the stuff is in my garage hahahha. but ya I think ill use my crossman cause its going to have that scope and my benjamin/sheridan is accurate but i dont like open sites


----------



## deadeye_youth (Nov 13, 2005)

Count me in Ill see how many I can get with the Benjamin/sheridan for yall. :beer:


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

Bore224 you in on this beast of a competition or what? I'm just waiting for a little while but im definlty going to kick some *** out there as soon as i get my other air rifle... i dont have a lot of time on my hands im waiting for school break.


----------



## RM422 (Jan 20, 2005)

I still haven't seen any squirrels. But if i do then they better watch out!! I also just a got a new slavia 631 about 600fps.


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

So, have any of you squirrel hunters even killed anything yet ?


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

I killed 2 large male squirels using my ceder hill game call


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

are you going to post pictures?


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

Ya im going to go out this weekend to see what I can do and yes you must post pictures with the gun and pray you killed


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

ya better get those pics up john, if you have any that is.


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

Well I woke up this morning with excitement because under the tree was a brand new pumpmaster 760 with the BSA 3-7X scopejust like i wanted... so i sighted it in out of my bathroom window and went outside and got to work. I also got a crossman 1008 pistol...8shots as fast as i can pull the trigger 420 fps for close range work with hollow points for both = nasty medicine. So there i was outside walking and about 45 minutes outside i got one...he was 20 yards away... in the tree and i fired the premier 7.9 grain hollow point entered the neck and never exited...he twitched as he fell from the tree and when he fell all the way down i finished him off with my crossman 1008...because the pumpmaster has slow reload times... heres the pics the first pic is of the gun and the second is of the kill
:sniper:

never mind ill post the pics tomrwow becasue my comp is having a suckfest


----------



## hunterX (Dec 21, 2005)

Im in for the compition and Im about to go now or tommorow morning.


----------



## trapper (Nov 9, 2005)

alright im in and just for the sake of it i think it would be a fun idear if every on that shows pictures puts 2 dollors into the prize pool.,
this does not have to be but i thought it would add a little more initative.


----------



## Camo (Oct 28, 2005)

I got 2 with a 410. on tuesday in shelby north carolina


----------

